# Zeitsteuerung von Steckdose mit LOGO



## Elektronik_Betriebtechnik (11 November 2018)

Hallo,
ich möchte meine Steckdose vom Handynetzteil zeitsteuern, d.h.  das an der Steckdose nur 1,5h Spannnung anliegt. Der Ausgang der LOGO  soll ein 230V installationrelais ansteuern. 
Das Netzeil von meinem Handy benötigt 1A.
Meine Frage ist, ob ich  nach dem Relais einen Fi benötige und wo ich Sicherungen benötige?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Elektronik_Betriebstechnik


----------



## Ph3niX (11 November 2018)

Du kannst die LOGO mit der 230V Versorgungsspannung von dem Raum versorgen und mit dieser Spannung ebenso die Relaisausgänge. Einen weiteren RCD benötigst du unter normalen Umständen der Umgebung nicht, eine Sicherung ebenso nicht. Man kann das Ganze so sehen, wie ein Gerät, was man an eine Steckdose anschließt. Bei der geschalteten Steckdose würde ich allerdings L und N abschalten


----------



## Elektronik_Betriebtechnik (11 November 2018)

Ph3niX schrieb:


> Du kannst die LOGO mit der 230V Versorgungsspannung von dem Raum versorgen und mit dieser Spannung ebenso die Relaisausgänge. Einen weiteren RCD benötigst du unter normalen Umständen der Umgebung nicht, eine Sicherung ebenso nicht. Man kann das Ganze so sehen, wie ein Gerät, was man an eine Steckdose anschließt. Bei der geschalteten Steckdose würde ich allerdings L und N abschalten



Ok danke, aber bei der Anleitung von einer 230V stand dabei, dass man sie extern absichern soll.
Soll ich L und N über 2 Relais jeweils getrennt abschalten?


----------



## egro (11 November 2018)

1. Frage:
Ohne dir zu nahe zu treten... Füllst du dich wirklich qualifiziert an 230V-Netz rumzubasteln?
Oder anders gefragt: Bist du ordentlich versichert, wenn du die Hütte abfackelst?

2. Frage:
Warum so kompliziert? Hast du das LOGO sowieso schon verbaut?
Es gibt viel einfachere, fertige Lösungen. Zum Beispiel Zwischenstecker (div. Hersteller), bei denen du ein Zeitprogram definieren kannst (z.B: via Handy-App).
Ich habe einen Zwischenstecker von MyStrom bei mir. Eigentlich brauche ich den um die Leistung zu messen. Bei dem kann ich aber auch eine Schaltuhr programmieren.
Achtung gefährliches Halbwissen (Aussage ohne Gewähr):
Ich glaube, man kann sogar definieren, dass wenn Leistung fliesst, nach einer gewissen Zeit abgeschaltet wird.
Das heisst, dass dein Handy-Lader, sobald du Saft ziehst nach 1.5h selber abschalten würde. Egal um welche Zeit du das Handy einsteckst.


----------



## Timbo (12 November 2018)

Guten Morgen,
du benötigst nach der LOGO keine Sicherungselemente mehr wenn da die Leitungen vorher schon abgesichert wurden.
Einen FI ist mittlerweile in allen Räumen in denen Leien zutritt haben so der so Vorschrift. wenn du sicher gehen möchtest kannst du dir einen FI für die Steckdose kaufen und vor dem ganzen Apparat den du bastelst einstecken.
Bei dem abschalten von L und N würde ich ein Relais nehmen welches 2 parallele kontakte hat.

Darf ich fragen wofür du das machst?


----------



## weißnix_ (12 November 2018)

Das "Installationsrelais" ist für mich in dieser Beschreibung das Kernelement, welches definiert ob eine zusätzliche Absicherung erforderlich ist.
Ausßerdem benötigt die Logo in der Regel eine Vorsicherung - für die eigene Versorgung als auch für seine Relaisausgänge.


----------



## Elektronik_Betriebtechnik (12 November 2018)

egro schrieb:


> 1. Frage:
> Ohne dir zu nahe zu treten... Füllst du dich wirklich qualifiziert an 230V-Netz rumzubasteln?
> Oder anders gefragt: Bist du ordentlich versichert, wenn du die Hütte abfackelst?
> 
> ...



Ich möchte die Zeit immer wieder ändern und da ich selbst einstellen will wie lang das Handy lädt (jedes Mal)


----------



## Elektronik_Betriebtechnik (12 November 2018)

Timbo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> du benötigst nach der LOGO keine Sicherungselemente mehr wenn da die Leitungen vorher schon abgesichert wurden.
> Einen FI ist mittlerweile in allen Räumen in denen Leien zutritt haben so der so Vorschrift. wenn du sicher gehen möchtest kannst du dir einen FI für die Steckdose kaufen und vor dem ganzen Apparat den du bastelst einstecken.
> Bei dem abschalten von L und N würde ich ein Relais nehmen welches 2 parallele kontakte hat.
> ...


Für mein Handy aufladen, dass es nicht dauerhaft überladen wird und damit der Akku nicht kaputt geht


----------



## PN/DP (12 November 2018)

Elektronik_Betriebtechnik schrieb:


> Für mein Handy aufladen, dass es nicht dauerhaft überladen wird und damit der Akku nicht kaputt geht


Was hast Du für ein Handy und Ladegerät?? Heutige Handys kann man nicht überladen oder kaputtladen, die Akkus haben eigene integrierte Lade-Controller.

Was für eine LOGO genau hast Du?
Was für ein "Installationsrelais" genau hast Du?

Harald


----------



## Loenne (12 November 2018)

Elektronik_Betriebtechnik schrieb:


> Ich möchte die Zeit immer wieder ändern und da ich selbst einstellen will wie lang das Handy lädt (jedes Mal)



Du brauchst ja nicht nur die Logo sondern auch noch eine Kiste wo du sie reinpackst.
Dann brauchst du auch noch eine Steckdose wo du dein Ladegerät einstöpselst.

Hier hast du alles was du brauchst, und das zu einem unschlagbaren Preis inkl. MwSt !  ;-)

4,99 € dafür gibt es vielleicht die Steckdose, vielleicht auch eine Kiste aber nicht beides, geschweige denn die Logo.
Also wozu noch das ganze Gebastel ?

Viele Grüße
Loenne


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 November 2018)

Loenne schrieb:


> Du brauchst ja nicht nur die Logo sondern auch noch eine Kiste wo du sie reinpackst.
> Dann brauchst du auch noch eine Steckdose wo du dein Ladegerät einstöpselst.
> 
> Hier hast du alles was du brauchst, und das zu einem unschlagbaren Preis inkl. MwSt !  ;-)
> ...



Auf diese Antwort habe ich gewartet. War auch mein erster Gedanke.
Bzw. mein erster Gedanke war, warum Ladegerät abschalten?


----------



## Elektronik_Betriebtechnik (12 November 2018)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Was hast Du für ein Handy und Ladegerät?? Heutige Handys kann man nicht überladen oder kaputtladen, die Akkus haben eigene integrierte Lade-Controller.
> 
> Was für eine LOGO genau hast Du?
> Was für ein "Installationsrelais" genau hast Du?
> ...



Ja klar kann man die Akkus nicht kaputtladen, aber es ist besser den Akku nie ganz aufzuladen


----------



## Elektronik_Betriebtechnik (12 November 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Auf diese Antwort habe ich gewartet. War auch mein erster Gedanke.
> Bzw. mein erster Gedanke war, warum Ladegerät abschalten?



Bis wieviel Stunden kann ich einstellen und ich möchte noch mehr mit der Logo machen, das ist nur ein kleiner Teil der Aufgaben der Logo. Das Zeitrelais von Bauhaus sieht mal nicht so schlecht aus. Aber das Hauptproblem bei dem Zeitrelais ist, das ich an die Steckdose direkt dran muss um etwas einzustellen, wo bei ich von der Logo aus von meinem Bedienteil auch am Schreibtisch sitzen kann und die Steckdose in 5m Entfernung steuern kann. Und Funksteckdosen sind nicht so optimal,
da ich im selben Raum auch schlafe und ich gehörte habe dass das den Schlaf negativ beeinflusst.


----------



## RedCali (12 November 2018)

mal ganz davon zu schweigen das die Verlustleistung der LOGO ungefähr gleich ist, wie der verbrauch des Ladegeräts beim Laden selbst... 

Zum Basteln und/oder Lernen OK; aber Technisch gesehen zum sparen oder um die Lebensdauer des Akkus verlängern macht es keinen Sinn


----------



## RedCali (12 November 2018)

Elektronik_Betriebtechnik schrieb:


> Bis wieviel Stunden kann ich einstellen und ich möchte noch mehr mit der Logo machen, das ist nur ein kleiner Teil der Aufgaben der Logo. Das Zeitrelais von Bauhaus sieht mal nicht so schlecht aus. Aber das Hauptproblem bei dem Zeitrelais ist, das ich an die Steckdose direkt dran muss um etwas einzustellen, wo bei ich von der Logo aus von meinem Bedienteil auch am Schreibtisch sitzen kann und die Steckdose in 5m Entfernung steuern kann. Und Funksteckdosen sind nicht so optimal,
> da ich im selben Raum auch schlafe und ich gehörte habe dass das den Schlaf negativ beeinflusst.



meinst du deine Frage ernsthaft ernst?
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=logo+handbuch

mal ganz davon abgesehen, die Steckdosen selbst strahlen nicht, die Fernbedienung selbiger schon ehr, ebenso wie auch das Handy welches man laden möchte ;-)
Dann doch lieber die Zeitschaltuhr und das Handy im Wohnzimmer laden an einer Stelle wo man auch hinkommt, günstiger und hinsichtlich der Strahlung sowieso besser.

VG
Red-Cali


----------

